# starship



## blizzardrider (Feb 25, 2005)

anyone know what size seatpost my old starship takes


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

I believe its 28.0mm with a shim to fit the 27.2mm posts... not entirely sure though


----------

